# Happy birthday Joe "the metal magician" Buffardi!



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy 70th bday!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## buickmike (Dec 3, 2016)

Years of experience. Happy bday joe


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOE!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2016)

Wudaya know Joe, go and sew your ooooats, cuz us oooold goooats are happy you are here, so have a beer and some cheer your Birthday's finally here!!!


----------



## REC (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Happy, Joy, Joy....
Thanks for what you do, and hope you're around for a long time to come!

REC


----------



## higgens (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy b day brother!!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Joe!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy bday Dude!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I hope I look as good at 70! Have a good one Joe! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 3, 2016)

happy birthday joe have a great day brother !!!!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 3, 2016)

hapieburfdae!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow! Thanks guys and gals!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 3, 2016)

Joe!!! Hope you have a great birthday!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2016)

Daisy bought me another ancient blade for my birthday! Signed!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2016)

As some of you may know. I have a ton of respect for Japanese Samurai swords, mainly Katana and Wakisashi. The time that goes into the blade is like injecting someones soul into the steel. I am happy as hell on my birthday. Great friends here on the CABE and great swords!!


----------



## rickyd (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Bday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe !!


----------



## None (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy birthday to a very talented, genuinely nice soul! Ride on, Joe!


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Joe, enjoy it as long as you can.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2016)

**** HAPPY BIRTHDAY ****


I hope you can keep it up until the next one.


----------



## lulu (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## larock65 (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Brother! 
Enjoy!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Hatch Day JB

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday to my sister Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2016)

Hahah! Thank you brakelights!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2016)

2jakes said:


>



Oh the Hughes H 1 !!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy burfdae from the sonic flyer


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn, Joe. I missed your birthday. Hope it was a good one, buddy. Hope to see you again before too long. Joe


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 5, 2016)

sorry I'm late; but, Here's a Happy Birthday! Joe.


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday Joe !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh man! flaming pasties! 

Thank you all very much!


----------

